# Any Ideas For A Corner Lot



## Mortarlover123 (Oct 4, 2009)

I just moved and we have our house on a corner lot, street light is on the other side of the intersection far enough not to effect us, i have 1MITB, 1FCG, 2 huge pvc props (6'tall6' across), one lightning simulator, red flood light, one 500w fogmachine, face ripper animatronic, cemetary sign from biglots, one battery charger( for like a sparking chainsaw fence), 13 gravestones, a 250watt active loud speaker, a 500watt stereo, and a 100w stereo, and a black light


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks great! I'd definitely use it to it's full advantage, those trees/shrubs are great. I'd go for an authentic looking cemetery and cover those trees/shrubs in Spanish Moss. You could also hide your fog machine and a chiller in them.


----------



## Mortarlover123 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks, good idea


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Such a good sized yard. You ought to try and make a arch or column entrance to your cemetary.


----------



## Mortarlover123 (Oct 4, 2009)

how much do you think it would cost to make one? my driveway is 18feet wide


----------

